# Once Upon a Time...



## Goreki (Jun 1, 2011)

You know what? We need a continuing story thread. You all know how these work, right? Each person has a little piece of the story and leaves it at a cliffhanging, or open ended sentence, and the next person continues.

It can be as awesome, zany, twisted or boring as you like. It's yours to play with in your own little piece.

Once upon a time, there was a girl called Millie, and she lived in a little house in the woods. One day, she put her coat on, and went walking to the nearest town. When she got there, she saw...


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 1, 2011)

Goreki said:


> You know what? We need a continuing story thread. You all know how these work, right? Each person has a little piece of the story and leaves it at a cliffhanging, or open ended sentence, and the next person continues.
> 
> It can be as awesome, zany, twisted or boring as you like. It's yours to play with in your own little piece.
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a girl called Millie, and she lived in a little house in the woods. One day, she put her coat on, and went walking to the nearest town. When she got there, she saw...



that the town was gone, there was a huge blank space where the town used to be she walked forward thinking mayby she just had not walked far enough to get to town


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 1, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> that the town was gone, there was a huge blank space where the town used to be she walked forward thinking mayby she just had not walked far enough to get to town



Millie continued walking along the road, well past the point of where she should've come across the town. Feeling confused, and a little scared she came around a bend in the road only to find....


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 1, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> Millie continued walking along the road, well past the point of where she should've come across the town. Feeling confused, and a little scared she came around a bend in the road only to find....



....the remnants of an ancient oak tree, long dead and now home to an ominous crow that stared down at Millie. It squawked once, the haunting cry hanging like mist in the air for seconds before....


----------



## JulieD (Jun 1, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> ....the remnants of an ancient oak tree, long dead and now home to an ominous crow that stared down at Millie. It squawked once, the haunting cry hanging like mist in the air for seconds before....



...He flew down from the branch he was perched on, and transformed into a women figure and stood tall in front of Millie. She was beautiful, with long jet black hair, and copper skin. Her eyes were deep black that pierces your soul when you looked into them, all the while taking in everything. She addressed Millie in a soothing voice and said...


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 1, 2011)

your journey is just beginning, go home and pack all you will need for a long long journey it may be many many cycles of the moon before you will be home again, poweful magic is at work here and you must hurry before it finds you


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 1, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> your journey is just beginning, go home and pack all you will need for a long long journey it may be many many cycles of the moon before you will be home again, poweful magic is at work here and you must hurry before it finds you



Millie turned to look back at the path she had taken, suddenly unsure exactly of how she had come to this point. Wracked with confusion she turned back to the mysterious woman and found that she had disappeared. Left in her place was a cloud of black fog that dissipated into the air in an instant.


----------



## frankman (Jun 1, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Millie turned to look back at the path she had taken, suddenly unsure exactly of how she had come to this point. Wracked with confusion she turned back to the mysterious woman and found that she had disappeared. Left in her place was a cloud of black fog that dissipated into the air in an instant.



"Left," Millie thought. "Left is almost certainly right." It was a strange thought to think, and although Millie wasn't sure it was a thought of her own, she decided not to question it at this point - when lost, going left is certainly just as much an option as going right, so she set off. In the distance a voice not unlike Jeremy Irons' could be heard laughing, followed by the squawk of an ominous crow.

Millie walked for what seemed hours, when she realized -


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jun 1, 2011)

frankman said:


> "Left," Millie thought. "Left is almost certainly right." It was a strange thought to think, and although Millie wasn't sure it was a thought of her own, she decided not to question it at this point - when lost, going left is certainly just as much an option as going right, so she set off. In the distance a voice not unlike Jeremy Irons' could be heard laughing, followed by the squawk of an ominous crow.
> 
> Millie walked for what seemed hours, when she realized -



that she was lost and decided to keep walking when all of the sudden she stopped. not sure is she heard anything or not, so she decided to investigate and look around and that's when she saw the magical lurapluradon. she thought to herself for a second and then said,...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 1, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> that she was lost and decided to keep walking when all of the sudden she stopped. not sure is she heard anything or not, so she decided to investigate and look around and that's when she saw the magical lurapluradon. she thought to herself for a second and then said,...



"Hmmm... Now I know a leopluradon will get me sweet candy to eat and a liopleurodon will eat me as sweet candy, but for the life of me I don't remember what a lurapluradon will do!" Hands on hip, she tapped her foot impatiently as she tried hard to remember.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 1, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> "Hmmm... Now I know a leopluradon will get me sweet candy to eat and a liopleurodon will eat me as sweet candy, but for the life of me I don't remember what a lurapluradon will do!" Hands on hip, she tapped her foot impatiently as she tried hard to remember.



as she was tapping her foot the image dissapated and she still had no clue for that was the trickk of the lurapluradon it made you forget, she turned right and kept walking all the while the woods were growing thicker and thicker around her


----------



## frankman (Jun 1, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> as she was tapping her foot the image dissapated and she still had no clue for that was the trickk of the lurapluradon it made you forget, she turned right and kept walking all the while the woods were growing thicker and thicker around her



Now there comes a time where one has to conclude that winging it when lost, as fun as it may be, will get you nowhere fast. As Millie looked around, with the view of the familiar surroundings blocked by what seemed to be an ever-growing forest creeping in, that's where she felt she was: nowhere.
As she sat down crying, vines snuck over her little boots and looped themselves around her ankles. She jumped up, only to fall and end up face down on the ground even more entangled in the vines. As she looked up, -


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 1, 2011)

The mitten-like leaves of a giant sassafras tree reached out to her and a giggling voice whispered asking what in the world she was doing out all alone. Millie peered up and saw a pair of warm eyes in the depths of the pale bark and asked hopefully, 'Do you have anything pink to eat?'


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 1, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> The mitten-like leaves of a giant sassafras tree reached out to her and a giggling voice whispered asking what in the world she was doing out all alone. Millie peered up and saw a pair of warm eyes in the depths of the pale bark and asked hopefully, 'Do you have anything pink to eat?'



(hentai tentacle attack?)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 2, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> The mitten-like leaves of a giant sassafras tree reached out to her and a giggling voice whispered asking what in the world she was doing out all alone. Millie peered up and saw a pair of warm eyes in the depths of the pale bark and asked hopefully, 'Do you have anything pink to eat?'



"Pink? Why of course!" The seemingly disembodied eyes crinkled in the gentle laugh. Millie could hear the rustling as objects were careless tossed from apparently no where to land right in front of her one by one. "Let's see... black licorice, red velvet cake, orange marmalade, white chocolate, brown betty, blueberry jam... give me a moment, I know something pink is here..aha!" Apologetic eyes reappeared along with two fluffy pink items that Millie couldn't quite figure out from the depths of the pale bark. 

"Uh oh!"


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 2, 2011)

"How do you feel about hamsters?" Millie looked at them dubiously. "Well, I can't eat them but they are cute. May I have them anyway?" 
"Well done, child. You have passed the first test. These are magical hamsters and will lead you where you need to go."


----------



## Goreki (Jun 3, 2011)

"Thank you very much." Said Millie, curtseying politely to the tree.

She put the hamsters on the ground and looked at them expectantly.
"Please show me the way, Oh Hamsters!"

The hampsters promptly started screeching like banshees, and flew at Millie's face, thwacking her with thier tiny hamster tails, and pummeling her with her tiny hamster fists. Millie was so shocked that she froze, and the fury of the hamster assualt quickly knocked her out.

Days later, she awoke, only to see...


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2011)

that she was in a glade, there was a stream bubbling near where she lay. There was no sign of the hampsters and for that she was extremely grateful


She went to the stream and looked down grabbing handfulls of the crystal clear water and splashing her face with in then stopping for a moment to drink some she had just spotted something glittering like a diamond when from out of no where appeared.....................................


----------



## frankman (Jun 3, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> that she was in a glade, there was a stream bubbling near where she lay. There was no sign of the hampsters and for that she was extremely grateful
> 
> 
> She went to the stream and looked down grabbing handfulls of the crystal clear water and splashing her face with in then stopping for a moment to drink some she had just spotted something glittering like a diamond when from out of no where appeared.....................................



A strange man wearing a fez. "You might not want to do that," the man said in a kind voice. "Do what?" Millie answered absent-mindedly. Her eyes were fixed on the shimmering glittery thing. "Well," the man went on, "I don't know how they raise little girls on this planet, and therefore I might be completely out of line to even suggest it, but in my experience it's bad luck washing one's face in a river littered with memory stones. They're hypnotic you see, so you can understand it clearly won't do at all. Bad things all round." Millie barely hear the words - it felt like her entire body was screaming to touch the glittering stones. "Ah," said the man, " -


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 3, 2011)

frankman said:


> A strange man wearing a fez. "You might not want to do that," the man said in a kind voice. "Do what?" Millie answered absent-mindedly. Her eyes were fixed on the shimmering glittery thing. "Well," the man went on, "I don't know how they raise little girls on this planet, and therefore I might be completely out of line to even suggest it, but in my experience it's bad luck washing one's face in a river littered with memory stones. They're hypnotic you see, so you can understand it clearly won't do at all. Bad things all round." Millie barely hear the words - it felt like her entire body was screaming to touch the glittering stones. "Ah," said the man, " -



"you are not the first little girl who has been lured by the stones."

Millie shook her head, hypnotized. Suddenly, she stared at the man. "How did you do that? I was in a trance, and out of blue, I was back!"

The man shrugged. "Perhaps you merely needed a reminder," he said, his face blank and his voice smooth.

"A reminder? Of what?" Millie wondered aloud.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2011)

He smiled an enigmatic smile 
Milly shook her head as her mind was again becoming clearer and more sharply focused
"Who are you?" she asked the man in the fez she could not shake the feeling that she knew him or at least knew of him that he was in some ways a legend or myth of some sort ?
he cant be real can he she thought to herself nothing that had happend in recent times was making much sense to her. Millys thoughts wandered off as she waited for him to answer her


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 3, 2011)

Taking her gently by the elbow, he said, 'First we must get you a little further away from the powers in this water to clear your fuzzy head, fickle one," and leading her to a grassy hillock, he crouched down beside her gathering his robes around him and squinted up at a pair of birds circling in the sky above them. "I am Memory Keeper and you are my guest......."


----------



## Vageta (Jun 4, 2011)

She immediately noticed how chubby the mans belly was as its lower extremities hung out of his shirt. She smiled to him and poked his plump belly and said


----------



## Goreki (Jun 4, 2011)

"You do realise that crop tops went out of style, like, fifteen years ago, right? And why are you wearing pink tube socks and high heels? And a tutu!?"

The strange man grinned at her "Becaue as well as being the Memory Keeper, I moonlight as the Fairy of the Glade! And look! There's the moonlight!"

Millie looked up, into what was clearly a lovely morning sky, and saw that the two brids were skywriting the words....


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 4, 2011)

"SURRENDER DOROTHY' ---Millie looked quizzically at Memory Keeper and he shrugged. "Must have gotten their signals crossed." and handed her some teriyaki beef jerky and they sat there and chewed while Millie played with the gauzy tulle of his skirt and suddenly found a tiny bottle filled with a strange thick red fluid hanging from its folds. She yanked on the rawhide cord around the bottle's neck and it let out a loud screech. Memory Keeper sighed and said....


----------



## JulieD (Jun 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> "SURRENDER DOROTHY' ---Millie looked quizzically at Memory Keeper and he shrugged. "Must have gotten their signals crossed." and handed her some teriyaki beef jerky and they sat there and chewed while Millie played with the gauzy tulle of his skirt and suddenly found a tiny bottle filled with a strange thick red fluid hanging from its folds. She yanked on the rawhide cord around the bottle's neck and it let out a loud screech. Memory Keeper sighed and said....



"God damn it Millie, I was saving that for a special occasion. Well, I guess this will have to do...you know, you really are starting to become a pain in my arse" All the while, Millie was chugging away at the red liquid. "Mmmm, that was the best thing I have ever tasted!" Millie replied. Then, all of a sudden she started to...


----------



## Vageta (Jun 6, 2011)

Take off all her clothes, slowlyshe reached for his soft plump tummy and started kissing it as she dropped down to her knees. As she lifted his tummy up she..


----------



## Goreki (Jun 6, 2011)

Screamed in horror "You tricked me! Yours was the magic I was warned about!"

Millie jumped up and slammed her heel hard into the Memory Keeper's jaw.
He tumbled over backwards three times, squawking, and on the third time, Pop! He vanished in a pink shimmery cloud.

"Thank goodness!" Millie sighed in relief, putting all her clothes back on. "THAT was close." She sniffed the discarded glass bottle. It smelt like Wild Strawberry Un-Inhibitor.
"No wonder." She crushed the bottle under her shoe, and looked around to see where she should go...


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 6, 2011)

Millie noticed a worn foot-path winding alongside the river. While she had no idea where the path went she also had no reason to stay where she was, and besides, the creepy memory rapist might return at any moment.

As Millie wandered down the path watching small colored fish dart in and out of the shallows she thought to herself "what a strange story i've stumbled into. if only those fickle fates would stop placing ridiculous obstacles in my path. If only the gods who toy with man would stop playing with my life; especially the creepy pedobear god of roofies and date-rape. i can definitely discern his hand in some of these confounding events..."

Millie continued to wander the meandering path until she realized...


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2011)

that once again she was not really getting anywhere she had been going around in circles

she stood still for a moment, saw a ladybug and decided what the hell stranger things had been happening of late than her choosing her destination based on the flight of a ladybug

so she followed the ladybug until she came to........................


----------



## Vageta (Jun 6, 2011)

An old rundown abandoned amusement park. She suddenly felt like all this walking around was making her feel like she was watching the extended version of Lord of the Rings. She then heard a strange sound emitting from the center of the old park


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 6, 2011)

Vageta said:


> Take off all her clothes, slowlyshe reached for his soft plump tummy and started kissing it as she dropped down to her knees. As she lifted his tummy up she..


****WAIT. STOP RIGHT THERE*****

In this story Millie is a child. I respectfully request you keep that in mind when contributing to this thread. Thank you.


Sorry for the interruption, everyone.


----------



## Vageta (Jun 7, 2011)

Oooops, sorry I missed that part! I thought she was "of age"...my bad.:doh:


----------



## Goreki (Jun 14, 2011)

Vageta said:


> An old rundown abandoned amusement park. She suddenly felt like all this walking around was making her feel like she was watching the extended version of Lord of the Rings. She then heard a strange sound emitting from the center of the old park



It was the paslied, eerie and slightly celestial croak of an old, barely tuned organ, being ground by a giraffe in a wig.
The giraffe had it's eyes closed in teary appriciation of the music it was making, and no amount of Millie's calling would make it open them.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 14, 2011)

Slowly realizing the giraffe probably responds to music, the fastest way to get the organist's attention would be to do something she hasn't done in a long time...sing.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 14, 2011)

she listened to the music took a deep breath and started to sing

mr giraffe your music moves me, please tell me where I am and what you are doing here

the sun doesnt shine here, its like a worn out movie or something out of step with time, I will answer you if you can finish this rhyme


Milly listened intently to the rhyme that the giraffe sang next....................


----------



## frankman (Jun 14, 2011)

The girl's a noisy riot
Please be quiet, please be quiet
I am listening to John Hiatt
so be quiet and be still

because your search for information
and your singing declaration
it is causing agitation
I am listening, can't you see?

To avoid an altercation
sit in silent contemplation
and in breathless adoration
of "Have a little faith in me"


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 14, 2011)

Before she knew it, Millie fell asleep with her head in her hands and as the last notes of the song hung in the air, the giraffe sighed, put down his instrument, and carried the slightly snoring girl off the road to a soft fragrant bed of what was intended to be his dinner of acacia leaves.....


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2011)

many many hours later when the moon was high in the sky in what she was later to find out was the witching hour milly awoke and stretched after one of the best sleeps she had had for ages, she could hear tribal drum beats and see shaddows dancing around flames of fire she was unsure if she should go to investigate


----------



## frankman (Jun 23, 2011)

* * *

Meanwhile in a town called Indipendence, a man was boffing the little brass buttons on his warden uniform. He sat on an old wooden folding chair with his shirt in one hand, and a raggedy bit of polishing cloth in the other, listening to the echoes bouncing through the stone halls of the old Kirkbride building.

Behind him stood the newly installed electric gate to to north wing, where the patients were locked in padded cells, or sometimes even restrained to the bed. It was a grim place, and the warden never quite understood why patients restrained in cells needed a big iron gate as well, but he learned early on in his life that questioning the status quo got people into trouble. Examples throughout history showed that most people who questioned their position in life never ended up holding a reasonably well-paid job sitting on a folding chair in front of a gate for a longer period of time, and Joe the warden liked his job.

The north wing was almost empty these days anyway. Only two doctors and one orderly ever went through the gate. Apparently, the wing's single patient was a little girl named Millicent.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 23, 2011)

In Indipendence, little girls were verboten from thinking or speaking for themselves. It was a criminal act punishable by termination and it was only by popular protest and petition that Millicent narrowly escaped the gallows. 

Instead, she was removed and isolated and would have been forgotten, if not for the few words here and there that the authorities themselves had overlooked in favor of her swift silencing and disappearance. Her fervent supporters were quietly spreading her words and she had become a beloved anti-hero.

She of course wouldn't have known that save for the one orderly who knew the truth and was in fact, a fifth-columnist for the cause...


----------



## frankman (Jun 23, 2011)

"Good afternoon, Millie", the orderly said as he stepped into the padded cell. Millie woke up and stared at him blankly. "Oh, should I say good morning instead? Get up and at it, Millie, lunch for breakfast, and a whole cup of pretty colored pills."

Millie tried to get up, swaying and ending up leaning against one of the cushioned walls. Docilely, she downed the fist-full of pills and took a bite of the stale roll on the lunch platter.

"Been having more dreams lately?", the ordely asked.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 23, 2011)

A noise rang out in the hall and as the orderly was distracted, Millie spit out the pills into her hand and he turned to her balefully and said, 'That wasn't necessary Little Miss. With the exception of a Flintstones vitamin, I've filled all the capsules with powdered sugar. There might also be a Smartie in there come to think of it. It's difficult to be creative when everyone is watching.'

She smiled, 'I've been dreaming of discussions and plans and the strange thing is that you told me in the dream that you put candy in my pills and now here you are.'

'Well good! You must build up your strength too. And by the way, they're protesting in the streets now. Those in power are losing their hold and smaller groups are confederating and gaining ground. It won't be long before the presidential palace becomes a graveyard.'.....


----------

